# Share your steak secrets



## egomaniac247 (Apr 22, 2013)

Summer time is on the way and many have already started grilling out.

I LOVE a good steakhouse steak...I prefer mine medium rare but I find it hard to come anywhere close to matching the salty juicey-ness of a Outlaw Ribeye at Longhorn's or an Outback steak.

Please share some of your secrets for grilling awesome steaks.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 22, 2013)

Here ya go. I dare you to try my favorite marinade.

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon soy sauce
2 teaspoons Montreal Steak Seasoning
1 teaspoon Espresso Powder(any finely ground coffee will work)

Mix all ingredients well and rub on both sides of one steak and let sit for at least one hour. More time is better.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 22, 2013)

1 1/2-1 3/4" good quality ribeye.
Kosher salt. Garlic salt. Fresh cracked black pepper. Tony Chachere's.
Pat it with olive oil. Put it on the BGE for 2 min at ~700, turn it and do another 2 min, close the vents and give it 5-6 min and it's a good medium rare. A steakhouse couldn't come this close to perfection.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone ever fool around with "crusts"....

IE parmesan crusted steak, blue cheese, etc?


----------



## K80Shooter (Apr 22, 2013)

egomaniac247 said:


> Summer time is on the way and many have already started grilling out.
> 
> I LOVE a good steakhouse steak...I prefer mine medium rare but *I find it hard to come anywhere close to matching the salty juicey-ness of a Outlaw Ribeye at Longhorn's or an Outback steak.*
> 
> Please share some of your secrets for grilling awesome steaks.



If you like it on the salty side try this.

Take steak out of fridge at least an hour (for a 1"thick steak, add 15 min per 1/4" for thicker) Completely cover with kosher salt, turn over and do the other side. Let set out on counter at room temp. Do not be alarmed at the moisture the salt pulls from the steak. At the end of the time rinse and pat dry then add fresh ground black pepper and grill to your liking. Juicy and tender every time unless you turn it into shoe leather by over cooking.


----------



## Doe Master (Apr 22, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Here ya go. I dare you to try my favorite marinade.
> 
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 1 tablespoon soy sauce
> ...


That sounds like outbacks recipee for there steak. I loved it when they had it. 

I use olive oil, garlic salt and black pepper on mine if its a plain old sirloini put worsterchire sauce on it before the seasonings.


----------



## tcarter86 (Apr 22, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Here ya go. I dare you to try my favorite marinade.
> 
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 1 tablespoon soy sauce
> ...



im trying this


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 23, 2013)

Like said above let the steak come to room temp and also buy a good quality piece of meat. Have a hot grill.


----------



## Dub (Apr 23, 2013)

tcarter86 said:


> im trying this





I am also.  Paymaster's method sounds excellent.

Gonna grill steaks tonight or Wednesday night.  This will be my method.


----------



## vonnick52 (Apr 23, 2013)

Cook it hot and short....I left the last girl I dated because she only ate well done steaks.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 23, 2013)

Try one cooked in a hot "cast iron' skillet under the broiler!


----------



## hunter rich (Apr 23, 2013)

need to change his name to grill master...gonna give this recipe a shot maybe this week/weekend.


----------



## SkyWalker (Apr 23, 2013)

Best steak marinade I've ever had...

1/2 cup of cooking oil
1/3 cup of soy sauce
1/4 cup of red wine vinegar
2 tablespoons of lemon juice
1 tablespoon of worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 clove garlic minced
1/4 teaspoon pepper

Combine all ingredients - for best results - marinate at least 24 hours, the steak will look cooked if properly marinated long enough


----------



## Born2Trade (Apr 23, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Here ya go. I dare you to try my favorite marinade.
> 
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 1 tablespoon soy sauce
> ...



Going to have to try this ,usually I just use kosher salt and black pepper and sear the steak on the hot grill then bring the temp down and let it cook slow n low untill done


----------



## David Parker (Apr 23, 2013)

My Secret:  Steaks taste better when close to a large body of water, at a campsite, or next to a cooler fulla coldies.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 23, 2013)

I like a Ruth Chris but $$$$
Good one I did was poured Kosher salt on steak (bot sides) and let sit for an hour. Then rinsed excess salt off, dried and put montreal seasoning on it. Nice and tender


----------



## spoonman- (Apr 23, 2013)

A chef from a top notch restaurant once told my mom that they would take the room temp steaks, spray them with vermouth on both sides and cook them in a super hot cast iron skillet. 

Vermouth is nasty but their steaks were killer.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 23, 2013)

DBM78 said:


> Like said above let the steak come to room temp and also buy a good quality piece of meat. Have a hot grill.



A splash of Lawry's Seasoning salt on either side and hickory smoke until it's medium rare and you're set. A good steak doesn't need to be "stepped on".


----------



## humdandy (Apr 23, 2013)

spoonman- said:


> A chef from a top notch restaurant once told my mom that they would take the room temp steaks, spray them with vermouth on both sides and cook them in a super hot cast iron skillet.
> 
> Vermouth is nasty but their steaks were killer.



I've heard let them sit out until they are room tempt. and pan sear, I use seasoning and olive oil.  Then toss on grill.


----------



## ryano (Apr 23, 2013)

Not a fan of ANY kind of marinade for a steak.

Kosher salt, garlic powder and black pepper please.


----------



## mbjr (Apr 24, 2013)

My method works best with a 2" thick T-Bone, soak in beer and lemon pepper for couple hours or 24 hours, the put on high flames a couple minutes each side to blackin the meat, I like mine bleeding alittle near the bone when done.


----------



## alphachief (Apr 24, 2013)

Two words...Everglades Seasoning.  Been using this stuff since it was invented in a little store in LaBelle, FL way back in the day.


----------



## benellisbe (Apr 24, 2013)

My recipe:

1 Tbs of Paprika (gives it the Outback flavor)
1/2 Tbs freshly crushed peppercorn (use a mortar and pestle spice grinder) 
1/2 Tbs Montreal Steak Mix

Open steak and rub the above mix COMPLETELY over the entire steak (both sides) and cook to desired temp.


----------



## Howard Roark (Apr 24, 2013)

Royston Fire Department recipe

Start with 1" ribeye steaks
Soak in Coke for 1 hour
Rinse under cold water and pat dry
Place steak on a piece of saran wrap
Splash Worcestershire sauce on each side of the steak
Coat each side of the steak in mustard
Apply a liberal coating of Montreal Steak Seasoning to each side of the steak and wrap in Saran wrap.   Place in refrigerator for 3 hours.

Cook medium rare and enjoy.


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 24, 2013)

buy the best quality steak you can find. I find a Whole Foods steak or one from the butcher shop is always better than any I can find at the grocery store.

Let the steaks come to room temp. Kosher salt and black pepper goes on right before they hit the egg.

I get the egg as hot as I can and sear it about 1 minute, turn it 90 degrees for another 30 seconds, flip and repeat.

Done! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## David Parker (Apr 24, 2013)

Dollop of herb-butter on a finished steak isn't going to hurt either.


----------



## hunter rich (Apr 24, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Dollop of herb-butter on a finished steak isn't going to hurt either.



It may hurt whoever is between me and that steak...


----------



## bip (Apr 24, 2013)

Humans are at the top of the food chain. They eat meat, vegetables, fish, poultry, herbs and many other delicacies the world has to offer.  We have evolved from eating foods that could harm us in many ways to understanding what is best.  Although I am just a simple minded person, I do not understand why anyone would ever cook meat until well done.... no I don't think raw is good because of bacteria but medium raw is as far as it should go...with a hint of sea salt, course ground black pepper, maybe a little EVOO and last but not least over a hot bed of coals. Of course this is my take, whether it be beef or venison.


----------



## Bream Pole (Apr 24, 2013)

x2 Bib


----------



## takamineman (Apr 24, 2013)

Butter, worcetershire, and a little season all-i prefer it cooked in a hot iron skillet. Good sear on each side then turn the eye off. Doesn't take long and really seals in the juices!


----------



## irishredneck (Apr 25, 2013)

Please don't ruin a steak with marinades, sauces or seasonings. 

Leave the meat out for at least 20-30mins before you cook it, the meat should be room temp all the way through. Especially important for cooking rare or medium so the center of the steak isn't cold.

Hot pan with Olive Oil 
Rock salt & cracked black Pepper both sides of the steak
In the pan & cook for 2-3mins (med-rare)
Flip over (only turn the steak once) and add a fresh sprig of Thyme plus a few peeled & crushed garlic cloves to the pan.
Add a knob of butter on top of the steak and one beside it in the pan, once the butter beside it begins to melt, use a spoon to baste it as it cooks. The butter on top will melt through the meat.
Take it off the heat and let it rest for 5 mins.
Serve with a few spoonfuls of its juices on top.

The perfect Steak.


----------



## nockemstiff (Apr 25, 2013)

irishredneck said:


> The perfect Steak.



That sounds fit to be tried


----------



## ryano (Apr 25, 2013)

Im glad to see there are more iron skillet steak fans around here.  I am getting to where I enjoy them better than one off the grill.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 25, 2013)

Everyone has their own opinion of what tastes good. I have eaten steak cooked in most every way you can, over my sixty years. From Blacked in a castiron skillet that was near cherry red with heat, all the way to raw. I am settled to what tastes good to me. I can say what is tasty to me but could/would never say what is tasty to y'all.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 25, 2013)

DBM78 said:


> Like said above let the steak come to room temp and also buy a good quality piece of meat. Have a hot grill.



100%!

Make sure the meat is already at room temp BEFORE you put it on the grill.  That is such an important step that most folks miss and it messes up their food.

Honestly, steak needs salt and pepper, a screaming hot grill to sear it and time to rest after it's done cooking.

Salt, Pepper
Sear at screaming high temps on both sides
Shut heat down and let temp get to 10 deg below where you want it.
Pull off, cover and rest the meat (that's where you'll get the last 10 deg from).


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 25, 2013)

irishredneck said:


> Please don't ruin a steak with marinades, sauces or seasonings.
> 
> Leave the meat out for at least 20-30mins before you cook it, the meat should be room temp all the way through. Especially important for cooking rare or medium so the center of the steak isn't cold.
> 
> ...



FYI for everybody, this is essentially what Ruth's Chris would do for you for $35-$40.

Screaming hot pan in an 1800 deg oven with butter.  Turns out very good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Everyone has their own opinion of what tastes good. I have eaten steak cooked in most every way you can, over my sixty years. From Blacked in a castiron skillet that was near cherry red with heat, all the way to raw. I am settled to what tastes good to me. I can say what is tasty to me but could/would never say what is tasty to y'all.






Yep, and everybody thinks there's the best !!!






I'm not giving my 50 yr old secret away . . . No No:


----------



## ryano (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, and everybody thinks there's the best !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not saying my way is the best way. Its just the way I like my steaks 

If someone is gonna ruin a good steak with marinade they might as well just cook it well done and pour ketchup over the top of it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2013)

ryano said:


> Im not saying my way is the best way. Its just the way I like my steaks
> 
> If someone is gonna ruin a good steak with marinade they might as well just cook it well done and pour ketchup over the top of it






You're so confrontational . . .


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 25, 2013)

ryano said:


> Im not saying my way is the best way. Its just the way I like my steaks
> 
> If someone is gonna ruin a good steak with marinade they might as well just cook it well done and pour ketchup over the top of it



Just for you I'm going to buy a filet, marinate it in Dales, cook it well done and eat it with a big ole pile of ketchup!


----------



## David Parker (Apr 25, 2013)

no bashing the ketchup.  He's a dear old friend to fries.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 25, 2013)

bring worcestershire, butter and finely cut parsley to a boil.  3 minutes prior to taking steaks off grill, consistently baste and flip


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 25, 2013)

ryano said:


> Im not saying my way is the best way. Its just the way I like my steaks
> 
> If someone is gonna ruin a good steak with marinade they might as well just cook it well done and pour ketchup over the top of it


----------



## nockemstiff (Apr 25, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Just for you I'm going to buy a filet, marinate it in Dales, cook it well done and eat it with a big ole pile of ketchup!


----------



## ryano (Apr 25, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> Just for you I'm going to buy a filet, marinate it in Dales, cook it well done and eat it with a big ole pile of ketchup!



Im pretty sure that is one of the deadly sins.


----------



## Dub (Apr 25, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Here ya go. I dare you to try my favorite marinade.
> 
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 1 tablespoon soy sauce
> ...





I've had some t-bones sitting in this since 6:00am this morning.  Gonna grill them soon!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 25, 2013)

Dub said:


> I've had some t-bones sitting in this since 6:00am this morning.  Gonna grill them soon!


----------



## Dub (Apr 25, 2013)

Paymaster said:


>





Dub said:


> I've had some t-bones sitting in this since 6:00am this morning.  Gonna grill them soon!


















Cooked med-rare with a pair of sweet potatoes.   


Wife loved 'em.  Said they were perfect.  I'll be using this recipe time and time again.


Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## bip (Apr 25, 2013)

Dub,

All I can say is the steaks look great, with a great side dish and you satisfied the queen. A++++ with extra credit..... final score 125!!


----------



## tcarter86 (Apr 26, 2013)

Im next Dub 

cant wait to try.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2013)

Dub said:


> Cooked med-rare with a pair of sweet potatoes.
> 
> 
> Wife loved 'em.  Said they were perfect.  I'll be using this recipe time and time again.
> ...



Looks GREAT! Can't wait to try this too.


----------



## Dub (Apr 26, 2013)

bip said:


> Dub,
> 
> All I can say is the steaks look great, with a great side dish and you satisfied the queen. A++++ with extra credit..... final score 125!!



Side was simple....wrapped a pair of sweet potatos in foil and cooked them on the grill first.  Left 'em in foil until the steaks were ready, sliced open & dusted lightly with Dizzy Pig Pineapple Head and a small amount of butter.

It was a great combination.





tcarter86 said:


> Im next Dub
> 
> cant wait to try.








mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks GREAT! Can't wait to try this too.




Paymaster has yet to steer us wrong.  

He was on target with this, too.  


I'll be cooking some ribeyes next week with this marinade-rub.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Apr 27, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Here ya go. I dare you to try my favorite marinade.
> 
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 1 tablespoon soy sauce
> ...














Paymaster has yet to steer us wrong.  

He was on target with this, too.  


I'll be cooking some ribeyes next week with this marinade-rub.  [/QUOTE]

Hey Dub, you can say that again Brother! We did up some sirloin tonight with his marinade recipe and it was awesome!


----------



## Dub (Apr 27, 2013)

Those ^^^^^^^^ look awesome, GeorgiaDawgs !


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Apr 27, 2013)

Dub said:


> Those ^^^^^^^^ look awesome, GeorgiaDawgs !



Thanks Bro!


----------



## flatheadpatrol (Apr 29, 2013)

1.) Quality piece of meat
2.) Very hot grill or cast iron
3.) Salt, pepper, garlic, evoo
4.) Allow steak to acclimate to room temp before cooking
5.) Don't over cook
6.) Always let rest 10 min after cooking/before slicing


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 30, 2013)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Paymaster has yet to steer us wrong.
> 
> He was on target with this, too.
> 
> ...



Hey Dub, you can say that again Brother! We did up some sirloin tonight with his marinade recipe and it was awesome![/QUOTE]


----------



## dotties cutter (Apr 30, 2013)

What makes a grilled steak taste that way is the GRILLIN. A friend taught me his way and it works for me. Good quality steaks 1 1/4th inch thick, very hot grill, bowl of peanut oil. Season steaks to your personal liking and allow room temp for them before cooking. Dip uncooked, seasoned steaks in peanut oil and drop onto super hot grill. What happens is almost an explosion of fire around the steak and as soon as the peanut oil burns off the steak is ready and perfectly medium rare and unbelievably good. The first time you do this or witness it you will be scared by the flame up but we never had a injury other than some folks over eating.


----------



## Dub (Apr 30, 2013)

dotties cutter said:


> What makes a grilled steak taste that way is the GRILLIN.
> 
> 
> The first time you do this or witness it you will be scared by the flame up but we never had a injury other than some folks over eating.


----------



## Oldstick (May 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're so confrontational . . .



Seems like everyone saying "don't ruin it with any seasoning" then proceeds to describe their favorite cooking method and all seem to use some combination of salt, pepper, garlic, thyme butter, OO etc, etc.


----------



## Bitteroot (May 1, 2013)

Oldstick said:


> Seems like everyone saying "don't ruin it with any seasoning" then proceeds to describe their favorite cooking method and all seem to use some combination of salt, pepper, garlic, thyme butter, OO etc, etc.



yup.....


I like A1.....


----------



## Paymaster (May 1, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> yup.....
> 
> 
> I like A1.....



A1 is the debil!


----------



## mbjr (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, I have never done it before until yesterday, but I had the wife set my steak out of the fridge so when I got home it was room temp.

got the coals going good and hot, cooked my steak for about 4 minutes, 2 per side and was charred on the outside and Pink in the middle!


----------



## hunter rich (May 2, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> A1 is the debil!



Thats why I use Heinz 57


----------



## Oldstick (May 2, 2013)

hunter rich said:


> Thats why I use Heinz 57



I like both of them, whatever strikes the mood at the time.

But lately the H57 is starting to taste kind of plane jane to me like a mixture of ketchup and mustard, so I am drawn to A1mostly.  

H57 is better on a corn dog though.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 2, 2013)

I never put any mind of sauce on a steak just lift off the grill and eat !


----------



## hunter rich (May 2, 2013)

Oldstick said:


> I like both of them, whatever strikes the mood at the time.
> 
> But lately the H57 is starting to taste kind of plane jane to me like a mixture of ketchup and mustard, so I am drawn to A1mostly.
> 
> H57 is better on a corn dog though.



A1 only if I have to, H57 is my go to if I don't have this:


----------



## Dub (May 2, 2013)

Oldstick said:


> Seems like everyone saying "don't ruin it with any seasoning" then proceeds to describe their favorite cooking method and all seem to use some combination of salt, pepper, garlic, thyme butter, OO etc, etc.



So true.


A plain steak.....simply grilled......without even salt & pepper?????

No thanks.  Not for me or anyone I've ever known.



By all means, though, let the puritans enjoy it how they want.....leaves more seasoning & sauce for the rest of us.


----------



## Brad (May 3, 2013)

I like my steaks pretty simple but I do like montreal seasoning and salt and pepper. I have the akorn kamado and I have a pizza pan cut in half so I can have 2 zones of heat. I let my steaks get to room temp. and then season both sides. I get the fire going as hot as I can about 700-750. I put steaks on and after a minute I turn a quarter turn for the crosshatch marks. At the 3 minute mark I flip and do another quarter turn after a minute. After 3 minutes on that side I move steaks off of the direct heat for 3 minutes per side. A 1 inch thick steak with these times comes out a perfect medium rare. I havent been to the real expensive steak houses but I havent gotten one from outback or longhorn that is as good as mine.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 14, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Here ya go. I dare you to try my favorite marinade.
> 
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 1 tablespoon soy sauce
> ...



I tried this tonight. I will never grill another steak without using this marinade! Wow! My family can't stop talking about how good they were.


----------



## Bream Pole (Jul 15, 2013)

Understand that the resturants are grilling their steaks on an entirely different set up than any of the choices we use that produces a different taste.  It is a gas grill, very expensive, $2,000 up.  They cook hundreds of steaks on the grill and never clean it except for the grate so that you continue to get the smoke from a lot of drippins.  I know of one resturant that had to buy a new grill and closed down the resturant a week in order to season it with multiple cookings before grilling on it for the public.  

That said I like the taste of what I do as well as theirs, but it is not the same taste.  Salt and pepper (course ground for both) and maybe a little garlic powder is the usual and on occasion something like what Paymaster does.  No matter what you do you can't get a poor quality steak to taste like a good quality one.  First step is to buy quality choice meat.


----------



## Gbeagle (Jul 15, 2013)

Palmetto said:


> buy the best quality steak you can find. I find a Whole Foods steak or one from the butcher shop is always better than any I can find at the grocery store.
> 
> Let the steaks come to room temp. Kosher salt and black pepper goes on right before they hit the egg.
> 
> ...



Thats it qaulity meat, high heat, salt and pepper is really all you need. Same as the steak house they may finish it with a splash of melted butter before sending it to your table.


----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2013)

mark-7mag said:


> I tried this tonight. I will never grill another steak without using this marinade! Wow! My family can't stop talking about how good they were.






I agree completely.


----------



## Gbeagle (Jul 15, 2013)

paddler said:


> Understand that the resturants are grilling their steaks on an entirely different set up than any of the choices we use that produces a different taste.  It is a gas grill, very expensive, $2,000 up.  They cook hundreds of steaks on the grill and never clean it except for the grate so that you continue to get the smoke from a lot of drippins.  I know of one resturant that had to buy a new grill and closed down the resturant a week in order to season it with multiple cookings before grilling on it for the public.
> 
> That said I like the taste of what I do as well as theirs, but it is not the same taste.  Salt and pepper (course ground for both) and maybe a little garlic powder is the usual and on occasion something like what Paymaster does.  No matter what you do you can't get a poor quality steak to taste like a good quality one.  First step is to buy quality choice meat.




You are correct in the fact that restaurant set ups are different than home sets( built to handle a heavier work load). As a restaurant pro for close to 30 years I have worked both wood and gas fired grills. Where I take exception is the statement that those grills don't cleaned. What you have described will either burn down your restaurant or get you shut down by the Health Dept. Wood fire grills the drippings drop directly into the fire and are vaporized hence the smoke at the end of the night all hot coals are removed and fire box cleaned . With gas grills you have little to no residual drippings due to the fire jets being covered by cast iron flanges any drippings that hit these during cooking are immediately vaporized and again you get smoke. Any drip pans should be removed and cleaned every night to discourage pest infestations and fire hazards.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 15, 2013)

Last night!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 15, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> yup.....
> 
> 
> I like A1.....





hunter rich said:


> Thats why I use Heinz 57



 you put THAT on steak??????  mite as well grind it up and just eat hamburgers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2013)

Rub it down with a little olive oil, salt and pepper. Slap it on a 500 degree grill. Seer it on each side real good to a medium rare. Wrap in in foil and let it rest 15 minutes and enjoy.

If a steak needs more than that, or if a bottle of flavored goo (A1 or H57) has to be used then it's no longer a steak and might as well be given to the dogs.


----------



## hunter rich (Jul 15, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> you put THAT on steak??????  mite as well grind it up and just eat hamburgers



I don't always use steaksauce.....







But when I do, I prefer H57.

Stay hungry my friends!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 15, 2013)

mark-7mag said:


> I tried this tonight. I will never grill another steak without using this marinade! Wow! My family can't stop talking about how good they were.


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 15, 2013)

We also tried Paymaster's suggestion of the Montreal seasoning this weekend.  Very Excellent, Mr. Pay.  

We didn't go all the way with the ground coffee and other stuff yet, but coated with OO and rubbed on some seasoning.

But I learned the hard way from a couple weeks ago, do not let the steaks marinade excessively long like this (as in 24 - 48 hours or more).  The wife nearly kicked me out for smelling up the fridge and the steaks almost tasted like polish sausage they were so spicy.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 15, 2013)

mark-7mag said:


> I tried this tonight. I will never grill another steak without using this marinade! Wow! My family can't stop talking about how good they were.



Same here. I haven't tried one on the grill yet, but I've done several on a cast iron skillet with this marinade and they were better than any high dollar steak I've ever bought. My wife said she wished other people were there the night I cooked steaks so she could brag about how good they were.


----------



## Corvus (Jul 15, 2013)

K80Shooter said:


> If you like it on the salty side try this.
> 
> Take steak out of fridge at least an hour (for a 1"thick steak, add 15 min per 1/4" for thicker) Completely cover with kosher salt, turn over and do the other side. Let set out on counter at room temp. Do not be alarmed at the moisture the salt pulls from the steak. At the end of the time rinse and pat dry then add fresh ground black pepper and grill to your liking. Juicy and tender every time unless you turn it into shoe leather by over cooking.





shakey gizzard said:


> Try one cooked in a hot "cast iron' skillet under the broiler!



Combine these methods for excellent results!


----------



## Abelman (Jul 15, 2013)

Lots of good stuff here from the marinade guys to the purists.

Here's another one to look at that is kind of in between, salting steaks. I do it and it's very good, no salt taste and the tenderness is excellent. 

This link can explain it far better than I. It's at least worth a look.

http://www.steamykitchen.com/163-how-to-turn-cheap-choice-steaks-into-gucci-prime-steaks.html


----------



## Elkbane (Jul 18, 2013)

My steak strategy:

I like Ribeye's but my wife likes leaner steaks like New York Strip, so I buy a whole one of each and cut them myself. She likes hers M and I like mine MR so I just cut mine thicker than hers and can cook them about the same amount of time.....

I do all the cutting at the same time, then put two Ribeye's and two NY strips in a vacuum bag and freeze them together (we like entertaining and left-overs). Adjust portions / mix for your situation.They will thaw better if you separate them by a sheet of ceran wrap...

Cooking steaks: let steak thaw and get to room temperature. Rub light coating of olive oil on steak. Cover stake in steak rub:
 - 50% Blackened Seasoning (I use Striplands from Lake Blackshear)
 - 50% Montreal Steak Seasoning.
Work the rub into the meat and make sure you cover the sides.
Let sit for at least 30 minutes, then onto the grill. I'm not going to try and tell you how to cook steak - you probably already know.

Side - grilled onion
Put 1/2 stick of butter, a TBL spoon of garlic and a teaspoon of blackened seasoning in a coffee cup or bowl, cover and microwave for 40 seconds. Stir to combine ingredients.

Slice a large vidalia onion or 2 into thin slices. Lay slices on HD aluminum foil in a layer. Dribble garlic butter/blackened seasoning over onions with a spoon, cover with another layer of onion, etc until you have used up all ingredients. Seal aluminum foil by folding from top, then sides. Place on cooking grate over hot coals along with steaks. Serve by opening one end and pouring into medium sized serving bowl.

And any time the grill is lit, a pound of Conecuh brand smoked sausage (Publix) goes on it....
Got a grilling brand for my birthday - can't wait to serve a steak with UGA branded on it to my Clemson son-in-law.....
Elkbane


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 21, 2013)

A good size dollup of butter melting on it right before they come off the grill....and Lea and Perrins of course


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 21, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> A good size dollup of butter melting on it right before they come off the grill....and Lea and Perrins of course



Looks perfect!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice thick steak, Sniper Bob.





Elkbane said:


> And any time the grill is lit, a pound of Conecuh brand smoked sausage (Publix) goes on it....
> Got a grilling brand for my birthday - can't wait to serve a steak with UGA branded on it to my Clemson son-in-law.....
> Elkbane





Agreed on the Conecuh brand sausage for the grill.   Great stuff.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 23, 2013)

My favorite ways to cook steak (not necessarily the right way, just how I like 'em, can't honestly say that I've ever had one in any restaurant that I actually liked better than my homemade ones):

With a good quality cut of steak- leave in the fridge until right before cooking so that the middle doesn't get overdone, rub with olive oil, coarse sea salt and coarse cracked pepper, throw on a screaming hot grill over some hardwood coals for a couple minutes per side, hit with some herb butter and let rest. I like it seared on the outside, red and warm in the middle.

Sirloin and similar cuts: You can't beat Paymaster's recipe. they benefit from a bit more treatment. 

London broil and other really tough cuts: this is where I bring out the marinade, usually some combo of worchestershire, red wine, dijon mustard, garlic, and olive oil, plus this and that. 

Oh, and I'll put  A1 on a perfectly cooked, fork-tender, $60 filet. I could drink that stuff as a beverage. Kick me off the earth.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Oh, and I'll put  A1 on a perfectly cooked, fork-tender, $60 filet. I could drink that stuff as a beverage. Kick me off the earth.


Communist..


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 23, 2013)

A1 Steak Sauce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just kid'n. I like it too, but on meatloaf and hamburger steak.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> A1 Steak Sauce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just kid'n. I like it too, but on meatloaf and hamburger steak.


Hamburger steak smothered in onions with a huge slice or two of texas toast rolled in butter to help sop up the renderins left over by the assault on that hamburger all soaked in A-1.

That's when you'll see me break it out.


----------



## whchunter (Jul 24, 2013)

*Paymaster Marinate*

Anyone ever tried Paymaster's Marinate on a brisket?


----------



## Dub (Jul 24, 2013)

whchunter said:


> Anyone ever tried Paymaster's Marinate on a brisket?



I haven't and probably wouldn't use the EVOO on brisket.

His marinade is something I soak my steaks in and leave on while grilling.


With brisket I want to form more of a dry barrier that helps seal in the juice over the long smoke session.  There's a ton of fat inside that slowly cooks away.

Funny thing is that once steaks and brisket are done....the peppery flavor is very similar.  Tasty stuff.


----------



## whchunter (Jul 25, 2013)

*Ok*



Dub said:


> I haven't and probably wouldn't use the EVOO on brisket.
> 
> His marinade is something I soak my steaks in and leave on while grilling.
> 
> ...




Makes sense...thanks was just wondering...got to try a brisket one day but seems like it is hard to find good meat for a good price. Prices must have went up once they became popular in the Qn circles........


----------



## Dub (Jul 26, 2013)

whchunter said:


> Makes sense...thanks was just wondering...got to try a brisket one day but seems like it is hard to find good meat for a good price. Prices must have went up once they became popular in the Qn circles........



True. True.  I was thinking the same thing the other day when I was buying some slabs of spares.  Mighty high for an ole tough cut of meat. 

Sure hope wings never get outa control.  

Pulled pork has been one of, if not the top, of my favorite foods since I was a kid.  I didn't discover brisket until much later in life, and then only in restaurants.  While always good......it's best when it's done yourself, as I recently found out.  

The juicy flavorful explosive awesomeness experienced while sampling what you just sliced simply can't be explained.  Sorta like seeing your favorite rock band live.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 26, 2013)

How long is too long on that espresso rub/marinade. Got mine made, steaks are ready. Gonna put it on them this afternoon but don't want to leave it too long


----------



## j_seph (Jul 26, 2013)

Also mine looks more like a marinade than a thick rub. Used same recipe too


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 26, 2013)

Two to four hours is good. Don't remember going more than four. Yes it is more of a marinade than a rub.


----------



## IronOutlaw (Jul 26, 2013)

I used too use bottled marinades but for the last year just used montreal steak seasoning and like it a lot  better.

 Right now I'm trying paymasters recipe on some thick  ribeyes. Firing up the weber in an hour.  Can't wait.


----------



## Dub (Jul 26, 2013)

j_seph said:


> How long is too long on that espresso rub/marinade. Got mine made, steaks are ready. Gonna put it on them this afternoon but don't want to leave it too long



FWIW, I'm grilling some ribeyes tomorrow night.   I'll be getting them prepped after tomorrow's pre-dawn coffee.


I'm looking forward to these like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## lucky buck (Jul 27, 2013)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Paymaster has yet to steer us wrong.
> 
> He was on target with this, too.
> 
> ...



Hey Dub, you can say that again Brother! We did up some sirloin tonight with his marinade recipe and it was awesome![/QUOTE]

This is close to how my wife does it. The difference being even amounts of Montreals and Expresso. She also does it in a cast iron skillet with butter. Not margarine. She lets the steaks reach room temp before cooking them and also will let them rest before serving. I love watching other peoples expressions when they have never had one cooked like this before. BTW, I think this is my first post in this section, so hello to everyone. I guess I'm officially no longer lurking.


----------



## Dub (Jul 27, 2013)

lucky buck said:


> Hey Dub, you can say that again Brother! We did up some sirloin tonight with his marinade recipe and it was awesome!
> 
> This is close to how my wife does it. The difference being even amounts of Montreals and Expresso. She also does it in a cast iron skillet with butter. Not margarine. She lets the steaks reach room temp before cooking them and also will let them rest before serving. I love watching other peoples expressions when they have never had one cooked like this before. BTW, I think this is my first post in this section, so hello to everyone. I guess I'm officially no longer lurking.





Howdy!


All this talk of great steaks was overpoweringly tempting.  Picked up some  ribeyes yesterday.  Slept late this morning, but have 'me soaking up the goodness now.


Looking forward to dinner tonight.


----------



## VANCE (Jul 27, 2013)

looks good dub


----------



## j_seph (Jul 28, 2013)

Pictures didn't turn out but the Espresso steak was great. Everyone loved it. I messed up and got em too done (everyone's afraid of blood but me). Anyone tried this on chicken?


----------



## Oldstick (Aug 22, 2013)

I am going to give another thumbs up to Mr. Paymaster's recipe.

I tried it again last week, but this time I DID include the coffee powder.  All these years I've been cooking steak, and ain't no such thing as a bad steak (except a few I've burned before).  But I just never could figure out how to get them with that good taste on the outside like they do at a good steak house.  Tried Dale's sauce and other stuff, good but just not quite there to me.

But this time, man...., they were as good as any I ever had.  I think that is the secret I've been searching for, the coffee powder flavor with the olive oil seared on the outside.  I am guessing cocoa powder might work as well.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 22, 2013)

Oldstick said:


> I am going to give another thumbs up to Mr. Paymaster's recipe.
> 
> I tried it again last week, but this time I DID include the coffee powder.  All these years I've been cooking steak, and ain't no such thing as a bad steak (except a few I've burned before).  But I just never could figure out how to get them with that good taste on the outside like they do at a good steak house.  Tried Dale's sauce and other stuff, good but just not quite there to me.
> 
> But this time, man...., they were as good as any I ever had.  I think that is the secret I've been searching for, the coffee powder flavor with the olive oil seared on the outside.  I am guessing cocoa powder might work as well.



Good Deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rfeltman41 (Aug 23, 2013)

Publix had ribeyes on sale so I decided to try Pay's rub. All I can say is WOW, it's what I have been looking for. The wife said it was awesome.


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 23, 2013)

lucky buck said:


> Hey Dub, you can say that again Brother! We did up some sirloin tonight with his marinade recipe and it was awesome!



This is close to how my wife does it. The difference being even amounts of Montreals and Expresso. She also does it in a cast iron skillet with butter. Not margarine. She lets the steaks reach room temp before cooking them and also will let them rest before serving. I love watching other peoples expressions when they have never had one cooked like this before. BTW, I think this is my first post in this section, so hello to everyone. I guess I'm officially no longer lurking.[/QUOTE]

Before you get too carried away, didn't you forget something?
 Welcome home, how does it feel on the inside?


----------



## Dub (Aug 23, 2013)

rfeltman41 said:


> Publix had ribeyes on sale so I decided to try Pay's rub. All I can say is WOW, it's what I have been looking for. The wife said it was awesome.




Awesome!

I approve of the steak method, sides, tasty brew and Flinstones chewables.  I like how you roll.


----------



## rfeltman41 (Aug 23, 2013)

My wife and I have benefited in more than one way from this forum. My meal selection along with my waste size has increased. I was stoked to see the Octoberfest at Publix it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Dub (Aug 24, 2013)

Got three 1.3 lb ribeyes soaking in this goodness at this very moment.


Thanks again, Paymaster, for the excellent recipe.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 24, 2013)

Need i say more!?  I'm one of the few i know that loves a steak barely cooked with nothing at all but i tried this today and all i can say is WOW! Thanks Pay!!


----------



## VANCE (Aug 24, 2013)

ive never bought coffee before...anything i should look at? or anything yall suggest?


----------



## Dub (Aug 24, 2013)

VANCE said:


> ive never bought coffee before...anything i should look at? or anything yall suggest?



For these steaks......get the smallest bag of Cafe Bustello that you can find.  It's a bargain priced bag that isn't bad at all in a stovetop Bialtetti Musa or Keurig.



It'll be in the coffee aisle an in a yellow bag.

It's already ground pretty dang fine....just about perfect for this endeavor.  It's what I used tonight for my rib eyes.




Good luck.


----------



## VANCE (Aug 24, 2013)

i dont even have a coffee maker.....or microwave

i have heard of keurig or whatever because my mom bought one....but i dont know the other stuff


yellow bag on coffee isle....check


----------



## Dub (Aug 24, 2013)

Here ya go.......


http://www.cafebustelo.com/es/


----------



## Dub (Sep 1, 2013)

*Another Paymaster Steak Method that made everyone really happy!!!!!!*

Steaks were good tonight.  The bottom is about to fall out.....but I was able to get 'em done in time.

The rain will help the grill cool offf!



Steaks soaking up the goodness 24 hrs ago.









Getting there tonight....not quite ready to throw them on.







Just thrown on.








Flipped.






Solid medium after resting a couple of minutes while everyone gets ready to eat.





I declared these fit to eat !!!  Also, still riding my ECU Pirates victory.


----------



## VANCE (Sep 1, 2013)

nice hunk of meat...it would be good for 2 days around here


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Sep 1, 2013)

Dub said:


> Steaks were good tonight.  The bottom is about to fall out.....but I was able to get 'em done in time.
> 
> The rain will help the grill cool offf!
> 
> ...



Looks good Dub!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 2, 2013)

They look perfect Dub!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Jan 20, 2015)

Bumping this one.

Pay's method is the ticket in my household!!!


----------

